# University teaching in Thailand?



## kim24

Hi there. I was wondering about the qualifications required to teach at university level in Thailand. I have:

- Master's in Politics
- BA in English
- CELTA
- TEFL Certificate 
- No great deal of experience.

Any insight is very much welcomed. Do you think I could find a decent, reliable position with adult learners in Thailand with those credentials?

Thailand was never my first choice destination, however, I hitchhiked across the country a while back and it was wonderful. The people were some of the warmest I've ever met and that would definitely be the attraction!

Thank you.


----------



## cooked

You might get more joy on Ajarn Forum - Living and Teaching In Thailand

I doubt that you will be able to teach at University level without previous experience... give it a try!


----------



## kim24

Thank you for that link! 

I agree, I reckon university teaching is something that you build up to over time. I've taught some young students in the past and it wasn't the greatest experience of my life! Adults / older students are definitely the way forward for me


----------



## sallyjs

*studyinthailand.org/...thailand_university/lecturer-job-employment.ht.*

.Vacancies and recruiting pages at international programs at Thai universities and colleges ... Qualified university lecturers are always in high demand at Thai universities and colleges, much beyond the basic need of English teachers.


----------



## JustChris

Chiang Mai University is always looking for people with your quantification however you need to apply in person. The only restriction is age you must be under 60 and they are looking more for someone around 40ish so they can get some time out of you. The up side of it is you get 100% free health care and medications, tons of holidays, government pay plus 8000 baht non taxable per month for "expenses" all directly deposited in your bank account on around the 24th of the month without having to chase your money. In addition they take care of your visa and work permit as well as reimbursing the cost. You also get paid extra for more than 9 teaching hours per week I would guess for English maybe between 750 Baht per hour to 1500 Baht per hour depending on the type of class and how many students. This is all based on full time employment which you qualify for because you actually have an English degree and a Masters which is required for full time.

I'm not sure what's all involved with working in the English department (because I work in a different department) but if you come to Chiang Mai send me a PM and I would be happy to take you to the English Department and show you around.


----------



## Newforestcat

@justchris

Hello

Just out of curiosity, do they offer such generous packages to Thai lecturers? I believe I can work my way to get a job there, if it is worth the investment. The free healthcare is something that I am really after. Is that only for you or your spouse and children, too? I am possibly pushing my luck. LOL

Thankyou so much. Take care.

Dani


----------



## JustChris

Newforestcat said:


> @justchris
> 
> Hello
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do they offer such generous packages to Thai lecturers? I believe I can work my way to get a job there, if it is worth the investment. The free healthcare is something that I am really after. Is that only for you or your spouse and children, too? I am possibly pushing my luck. LOL
> 
> Thankyou so much. Take care.
> 
> Dani


The Thai professors make the same and it goes by what you teach. I think full time English teachers start at 21,000 baht per month and the 8,000 baht living expense, you can do research and write books and get money up to 100,000 baht per year, you can also get promoted by the work you do up to full professor, each level pays more money for example I got promoted to Aj2 about a year ago and I got a 10,000 Baht per month raise and a new title, I am working on associate professor now which will raise my grade another 15,000 per month. I think my my max will be around 165,000 per month including the extra international classes I teach every semester but that won't be for another 5 or 6 years. 

The health care is only for the employee as you pay social security from your salary however any child under 6 gets "milk money" every month from the government. My family is Thai so they have health care and I have a supplemental plan for them which is a tax deduction. I hope that is helpful if you have more questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Newforestcat

Thankyou so much, JustChris!

Your info is very helpful. I am going to look into it. 

I was thinking about doing a Master Degree before moving back to Thailand but unsure if it would be worth spending money and a long year to remember on it. I left uni. 12-13 years ago. It won't be easy initially!

I quite like teaching and the healthcare is enticing. I have never worked in Thailand before.

Take care.

Cheers! 

Dani


----------



## JustChris

Newforestcat said:


> Thankyou so much, JustChris!
> 
> Your info is very helpful. I am going to look into it.
> 
> I was thinking about doing a Master Degree before moving back to Thailand but unsure if it would be worth spending money and a long year to remember on it. I left uni. 12-13 years ago. It won't be easy initially!
> 
> I quite like teaching and the healthcare is enticing. I have never worked in Thailand before.
> 
> Take care.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Dani


Everything I just described to you is based on a minimum of a masters degree. If you do not have a masters degree you can not work in a university full time (not a government one anyway). You can only work part time on a BA and I think they only pay about 350 Baht per hour for regular classes and 550 Baht per hour for weekend and evening classes. 

Defiantly get all your degrees in order before you come here. Also keep in mind English is the only subject you can teach if you are a native English speaker without a degree in English, if you want to teach anything else including French, Spanish or German you actually need a degree in the Language English is the only exception. If you have a masters degree in Psychology, Philosophy, Religion or any other humanities you will have a difficult time finding work mostly they are looking for doctor degrees, the more doctorates you have the better your chances of success are but I guess that is the same anywhere. 

Also (not saying any of you would) do not try to use a degree from a diploma mill or life experience degree because they have a list and they look on the internet. Government universities do an in depth background check including calling universities and former employers, they even called my wife's cousin because he is a captain in the Thai Navy. So, just a caution, I have heard of people going to jail for not being honest when applying for a government position. Again this is not aimed at anyone just a precaution.


----------

